# jar aus projekt machen



## noisebreath (21. Apr 2009)

Ich hab ein project von dem ich gewisse funktionalität nutzen will in Eclipse importiert. Ich hab darin einen ordner der alle class-dateien beinhaltet. Irgendwie kann ich die api doch bestimmt benutzen in dem ich aus dem ordner mit den class dateien eine jar mache oder nicht? wie kann ich das tun?

lg
noise


----------



## noisebreath (21. Apr 2009)

ich seh grad dass kann man wohl von der cmd aus mit : jar cf jar-file input-file(s)
 machen. ich probiers gleich mal aus


----------



## Der Müde Joe (21. Apr 2009)

Eclipse kann auch das.

Export aufs Projekt und Jar wählen...


----------



## noisebreath (21. Apr 2009)

er sagt mir :
H:\Eclipse : Datei oder Verzeichnis existiert nicht.
Workspace\projekt\ordner1\ordner2: Datei oder Verzeichnis existiert nicht.

dem ist aber nicht so. dieser Ordner existiert auf jeden fall.

der zugehörige befehl war :

jar cf jar-file H:\Eclipse Workspace\projekt\ordner1\ordner2

jemand ne ahnung warum das nicht geht? kann man keine ordner die wiederum unterordner haben angeben?


----------



## noisebreath (21. Apr 2009)

mit eclipse jar funktion scheints zu funktionieren, danke


----------

